# Warum Link zu unseriösen Seiten?



## PrO nOOb (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe vorhin mal die Datenbank durchstöbert und bin auf folgenden Gegenstand gestoßen:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=4604
Warum hat der als gelbe "Beschreibung" den Link zu einer sehr unseriösen Seite??

Danke für eure Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

ist wohl ein privatserver item.
mom, ich such ma den richtigen thread dazu.

edit: hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101958


----------



## PrO nOOb (29. Juli 2009)

Oh, vielen Dank.
Dann sollte das Item mal lieber schnell aus der Datenbank gelöscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

PrO schrieb:


> Oh, vielen Dank.
> Dann sollte das Item mal lieber schnell aus der Datenbank gelöscht werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal wieder ein P-server Item Gibts leider sehr viele =(


----------



## Monoecus (29. Juli 2009)

Dabei könnte das liebe buffed-Team die Dinger doch so einfach rausfiltern beim hochladen per BLASC-Software...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Dabei könnte das liebe buffed-Team die Dinger doch so einfach rausfiltern beim hochladen per BLASC-Software...





> ICh muss mal ein bisschen ironisch sein - sorry. *g*:
> 
> Sieht man das tatsächlich anhand eines Items? :O
> Du siehst anhand des Links, dass es seit Beginn an Fake-Filter gibt? Zeig mir wie du das gemacht hast. smile.gif
> ...


----------



## Megamage (29. Juli 2009)

Wasn auf der Seite?^^


----------



## Monoecus (29. Juli 2009)

@Grüne Brille: Anscheinend weiß ZAM selbst nicht, wie es funktioniert, dabei ist es gar nich so schwer...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille: Anscheinend weiß ZAM selbst nicht, wie es funktioniert, dabei ist es gar nich so schwer...


schreib ihm ne pm oder schreib deinen vorschlag im forum rein, ich bin mir sicher, er wird das gerne kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schreib ihm ne pm oder schreib deinen vorschlag im forum rein, ich bin mir sicher, er wird das gerne kommentieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit PM schreiben is so ne Sache... ZAM hat meine PM-Funktion persönlich gesperrt -.-

Falls du das liest, du kannst mir vertrauen, ich hab draus gelernt...


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juli 2009)

Das nenn ich geile Werbung genial gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (29. Juli 2009)

blizzlord darf ich deinem sig ein wort entnehmen? egalmache mal: Weil privi server spiler einfach kackbratzen sind.


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Juli 2009)

De schrieb:


> blizzlord darf ich deinem sig ein wort entnehmen? egalmache mal: Weil privi server spiler einfach kackbratzen sind.



Aha, und warum sind sie das?


----------



## De Gaudi (29. Juli 2009)

weil sie sich a)unberechtigt geistigen eigentum blizzards bediene und sich strafbar machen,b)weil sie einfach auf nem offi server nichts schaffen würden und c)sich das spiel zu einfach machen


----------



## Dylvan (29. Juli 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Aha, und warum sind sie das?



Weil dadurch ehrlich arbeitende Menschen Geld verlieren. 
Sie haben zwar wahrscheinlich schon mehr als genug davon, aber ich finde, die Leute von Blizzard haben sich das verdient. ^^


----------



## dumogin (29. Juli 2009)

Warum duldet Blizz dann die P-Server?? 
Ich denke das ist nur zusätzliche Werbung für sie denn die P-Server sind meistens so verbuggt das sie alle 5 min abstürzten.....


----------



## Dylvan (29. Juli 2009)

dumogin schrieb:


> Warum duldet Blizz dann die P-Server??
> Ich denke das ist nur zusätzliche Werbung für sie denn die P-Server sind meistens so verbuggt das sie alle 5 min abstürzten.....



Vllt. duldet Blizz sie einfach nur, weil der Aufwand nicht im ausreichenden Verhältniss zum finanziellen Nutzen steht.
Td denk ich, dass sie ohne P-Server noch mehr Geld machen würden.


----------



## De Gaudi (29. Juli 2009)

solange sie den betreiber nicht mit namen adresse usw kennen können sie ihnen leider nichts


----------



## dumogin (29. Juli 2009)

Blizz könnte es doch Software technisch unterbinden ich habe einmal auf einem P-Server gespielt da mus sman die Realmlist ändern es währe wohl doch Programmiertechnisch nicht zu schwer das man die Serveradresse nicht mehr ändern kann??

@De Gaudi: Die namen und Adresse des betreibers herauszufinden ist nicht schwer die meisten P-Server Besitzer mieten einen Root da muss Blizz nur bei dem anbieter anrufen und die Adresse verlangen... Oder über die Ip lässt einiges anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Juli 2009)

De schrieb:


> solange sie den betreiber nicht mit namen adresse usw kennen können sie ihnen leider nichts



Wusste garnicht das P -Server illegal sind, wieder was gelernt.

/ironie off


P-Server verstoßen gegen kein Gesetz. Du kannst mir aber gerne das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## De Gaudi (29. Juli 2009)

sind illegaö weil mit dem geistigen eigentum(sprich software) der firma blizzard hantiert und so etwas ist strafbar,mein lieber Feindflieger.


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Juli 2009)

De schrieb:


> sind illegaö weil mit dem geistigen eigentum(sprich software) der firma blizzard hantiert und so etwas ist strafbar,mein lieber Feindflieger.



1. Nicht mein lieber, danke.
2. Software ist meiner Meinung nach materielles Gut. 
3. Befinden sich P-Server in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Solange damit kein Gewinn erzielt wird.   D.h.muss man zahlen um dort spielen zu dürfen wäre es illegal.
4. Verstoßen Spieler auf diesen Server nur gegen die WoW AGB. Wegen Realmlist ändern ect. 
5. Kann das jedem dort egal sein.
6. Ist Blizzard eine amerikanische Firma, d.h. deren Rechte gehen uns einen feuchten Kehricht an (AGB ect.).


----------



## dumogin (29. Juli 2009)

Ehm wenn Pserver Illegal sind warum hat Blizz dann einen Prozess vor Gericht gegen einen Pserver Betreiber verloren?


----------



## silver18781 (29. Juli 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> 1. Nicht mein lieber, danke.
> 2. Software ist meiner Meinung nach materielles Gut.
> 3. Befinden sich P-Server in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Solange damit kein Gewinn erzielt wird.   D.h.muss man zahlen um dort spielen zu dürfen wäre es illegal.
> 4. Verstoßen Spieler auf diesen Server nur gegen die WoW AGB. Wegen Realmlist ändern ect.
> ...


DER ERSTE KERL AUF BUFFED DER AHNUNG HAT! LASS UNS FREUNDE WERDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
ich meins ernst!


----------



## silver18781 (29. Juli 2009)

dumogin schrieb:


> Ehm wenn Pserver Illegal sind warum hat Blizz dann einen Prozess vor Gericht gegen einen Pserver Betreiber verloren?


das war glider du horst


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2009)

aber gegen glider haben die doch gewonnen oder?


----------



## silver18781 (29. Juli 2009)

ja


----------



## Dackar (29. Juli 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> 4. Verstoßen Spieler auf diesen Server nur gegen die WoW AGB. Wegen Realmlist ändern ect.




Ergo Vertragsbruch.

Ist das nicht strafbar?


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Juli 2009)

Dackar schrieb:


> Ergo Vertragsbruch.
> 
> Ist das nicht strafbar?



Mhm, ich denke das ist ein wenig komplizierter. Wobei Hacker sich dann ebenso strafbar machen, da sie auch grundlegend in die Spielmechanik eingreifen.Abgesehen von Accountbannungen ist mir eig nicht mehr bekannt ( Anklagen ect.). Wie gesagt, die Rechtslage wird da wohl kompliziert sein.


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Juli 2009)

Japanischer schrieb:


> Na klar. Darum werden auch alle Bots angeklagt.
> Auch die Hacker in CS:S, alle mittlerweile ohne Dach über dem Kopf.
> 
> Traurige Story.



So hätte man es auch ausdrücken können.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Geil wo bekommt man das, need mit meinem Priest! Voll imba teil fuer das lvl (66)


----------



## Gulwar (29. Juli 2009)

Und schon sind die ganzen P-Server Junkies wieder da. 
Vote for close und löschen des Items aus der Datenbank.
/reported


----------



## Maladin (29. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Beitrag des TE - Zam wird sich sicher darum kümmern. Diskussionen zum Thema P-Server sind auf buffed.de nicht erwünscht. Die Erstellung solcher verstößt gegen Urheberrecht. 

Ich schließe hier, damit dieses Thema hier ein Ende hat.

/wink maladin


----------

